# Nirvana Group Grow 2013



## nouvellechef (Jan 26, 2013)

Time to get some seeds soaking. Good luck all!


----------



## Locked (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah Buddy..


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 26, 2013)

Fires warm to all 

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 26, 2013)

:watchplant:


Happy Growing everyone


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 26, 2013)

no mailman yet for me


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 27, 2013)

im behind the curve i just ordered this last week, i had to wait until i got some cash first but dont wait for me i can catch up later


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2013)

I believe you can drop your beans anytime...I know a couple peeps that baught but dont have the menu for them for a while...what did ya order *Darkhorse*?


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 27, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I believe you can drop your beans anytime...I know a couple peeps that baught but dont have the menu for them for a while...what did ya order *Darkhorse*?



Wonder Woman! :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2013)

hope ya get some big boobs...:doh:  I meen Buds

just droped 5 BJ beans in water tonight...

Lets saddle up:lama:


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 28, 2013)

I dropped 10 white rhino.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2013)

Is this a regular size container grow? Or are we doing little? or is that another contest?


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jan 28, 2013)

I think it's a 'however you want to grow' grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Rose, we have 2 different group grows going on--the Nirvana one and the micro grow (although I guess that you could combine them if you wanted to).

I have not ordered any other seeds than the Master Kush although I planned on it.  I just couldn't decide on the strain.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok I will start the Nirvana Jock horror and Master Kush,in regular size pots. Yes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 28, 2013)

I will drop some Master Kush and I think order some Wonder Woman.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 28, 2013)

I'll be ponying up with some in the next month or less. White Rhino for me as well. Gonna focus on some indica tinctures for the wifeys  Since she can no longer smoke.

Much dank to everyone here, let's see what quality comes about.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2013)

All mine sunk...hope they dont drown...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2013)

nothing up yet....day 2 in rapid rooter...


----------



## ray jay (Jan 30, 2013)

Better late then a kick in the crotch. Dropping my 5 FEM AI (Aurora Indica) tonight.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 1, 2013)

Weekend Special at Nirvana.  This weekend Wonder Woman Fems are 30% off--$25.86 US for 5 fem Wonder Woman.  I am not a big fan of fems, but decided to give her a try.  I will pop a few when I get them.


----------



## juniorgrower (Feb 1, 2013)

Got my Northern Light fems today but gonna be a month or so before I have the room to start them.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 1, 2013)

my seeds still didnt come yet, and i ordered when 4u did. i think customs got em


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 1, 2013)

shortbus from what i have heard even if customs got them you should still get the package with nothing in them i think it all depends where you live and where they come in to the US and when. i think that they like making things difficult and hold up packages until they have enough to clear and search then they send them out. :confused2: thats just my thoughts though


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2013)

I think *DarkHorse *is on to something...ive ordered plenty of beans from all over world..and at times the same as others..hang tight *Shortbus*..they will show...ya know some me buddies of old called me shortbus...allmost started a complex ..:giggle:...heres what I have

first one to pop up and needed help with helmet...not looking good...Ill soak the other 5 when ShortB gets thiers 

take care and be safe


----------



## ray jay (Feb 1, 2013)

Dropped mine last night 2 vracked already will throw in soil tomorrow.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Feb 2, 2013)

I ended up with swiss cheese, i dont know why i bought swiss cheese, i went with the intention of buying Master Kush, and even had it in my cart and at the last second switched to swiss cheese.

Im moving in may so i dont  know if i can get em germed vegged flowered and cut before then, i may have to sit this one out.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 2, 2013)

I wont be starting mine till next week.

Green mojo to all ya all!


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 2, 2013)

I had 10/10 White Rhino pop. 9/10 made it to some medium. The long cycle begins.


----------



## Iams (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a 5 pack of ak48 I'll start in the am to get going again.

:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2013)

only 1-5...*SHotbus  *you get your beans yet?..Im gonna soak the other 5 tonight...pretty crappy here so far...But I figured it would..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 6, 2013)

4-5 cracked and now in peat pellets.

who else try these Blackjacks?...and how are everyone else germ going?

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 6, 2013)

My Wonder Woman shipped this morning.  Now we'll see how long it takes to get to a little mountain community in the western US.  I will start some as soon as I get them.

I am germing 5 Master Kush also.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 6, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> only 1-5...*SHotbus  *you get your beans yet?..Im gonna soak the other 5 tonight...pretty crappy here so far...But I figured it would..




nope no seeds yet


----------



## ray jay (Feb 6, 2013)

5 for 5 on my Ai beans. All above ground and happy pulled last helmet off this morning.


----------



## Ruffy (Feb 6, 2013)

good luck all! il be pullin up the hammock for this bad boy. green mojo


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 7, 2013)

posting up for this one this should be good. wish had had money to get some seeds from there but just blew my seed fund on ata tunrda from seedman


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi growers,

Finally I could plant my seeds. I popped a couple each of Master Kush and Jock Horror. I have a correction, I was wrong, there were ten seeds in Jock, there were two tiny ones in one part and and empty one beside it. 

Green mojo to all for the nirvana grow!


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 12, 2013)

Stoner move!


----------



## Iams (Feb 16, 2013)

3 little girls popped up to play! Got a later start then planned, This is day 8.





Let there be light! 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 16, 2013)

I received my Wonder Woman seeds yesterday  I will be popping a couple of these in the next day or two.  I have 5 Master Kush that all sprouted.  It will be a few days yet until I put them into a DWC unit.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 17, 2013)

This is an awesome idea! Im looking forward to everyones outcomes so we can really see how Nirvana stacks up with the high dollar genetics :cool2: 

I may have to buy a pack of Papaya


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2013)

I have two tiny master kush's up. They both needed help with their hats. The Jock hasn't broke ground yet. Here we go.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2013)

okay  my update is this...The first 5 beans dropped I got one to germ and is growing..and then dropped the other 5  and after two weeks one popped up..not the best looking grow  but it is what it is...I keep telling meself its to support this Site..lol..sure hope some others got the blackjack and is having better results..Pics come later

take care and be safe


----------



## SunWolf (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey all, been a bit busy lately and haven't been on the forum in a while.  So I decided this was a good reason to pop back on and have a go with a couple Papaya seeds.

2 seeds just hit the dirt this evening, so we'll see what comes up.


----------



## Iams (Feb 24, 2013)

I have 3 little ones growing good. They just got the first light feeding today. I'll post pics later, cant find the camera...

How is everyone else doing?

Hope your weekend was good.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 27, 2013)

Normally I force flower at week 5  but since I only have the one..yes I said one..the other one craped out...


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 27, 2013)

If that's a male 4U. You better stay far away from the Muckelshoot or diamond lil's. bad luck detector!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2013)

Im ALL in...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 10, 2013)

Ways to go. Got 9/10 to germ. So far no issues. All look almost identical.


----------



## Ruffy (Mar 10, 2013)

super soil in there n.c?


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 10, 2013)

No. Been using GH2 part for a year or so now. Just got bored and wanted to switch it up.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 20, 2013)

Males are gone. Got 6 females outta 9.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2013)

very nice  _*Nchef*_.....My single wound up MAle..and am taking your addvice and stayN clear Of MuckleHeads..I meen shoot  As we crapped out...


Good luck to everyone Lets see some Dank


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 20, 2013)

Sucks. I will pop more in your honor!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 21, 2013)

:48:


----------



## Iams (Mar 21, 2013)

My ak 48's have been transfered to last pots for the final part of veg. They got a little dry and crispy when I had to stay out of town for a few extra days. They were in little pots but have recovered well. This is week 6. They were fimmed last week and transplanted to final pots today. Just fed and being left to bask in the light.



The lower part of the plant shows some good cuttings for me to try cloning for the first time. I'm excited! 


 I hope all is well with everyone.

Green Mojo!:icon_smile:


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 26, 2013)

Had to time it right to pop the last 20 beans. Dropping the Jock Horror and Chrystal tonight.


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Mar 30, 2013)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> No. Been using GH2 part for a year or so now. Just got bored and wanted to switch it up.


  No super soil? I thought it was the greatest thing now? It was barely a full year that you used that organic mixture. Must have some problems with it if you no longer use it.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 30, 2013)

I used it for years man. Others on here still do. I just get bored and like to switch it up.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2013)

NC soil rocks man.

Here is two Jock Horror, not sexed yet, one Master Kush, who is thirsty.


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Mar 30, 2013)

I want to try a mix like that. Can it be done in smaller batches? If i can add most of what the plant needs to start-off with, i wont be adding ferts. Maybe some tea to help it in flower.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 30, 2013)

johnnylongjohns said:
			
		

> I want to try a mix like that. Can it be done in smaller batches? If i can add most of what the plant needs to start-off with, i wont be adding ferts. Maybe some tea to help it in flower.



Of course. You just divide all the ingredients out by %.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 31, 2013)

looks great *Rose*...


:watchplant:


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 2, 2013)

I flipped the white rhinos yesterday. Should see some hopefully dank age in about 6 weeks. I  really behind on planting the Jock Horror and Chrystal. All popped fine and are treading water!! Need to pull lifeguard tonight and save them


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 2, 2013)

OK, I just got caught up on this thread.  I'm in.  All the plants look great.


----------



## Iams (Apr 8, 2013)

Ak48 fem. seeds

Flipping light at 8 weeks 2 days. Pic just taken at feeding before change of bulb.

And for fun, I did try cloning for the first time. Pic is at 12 days from cut to 50/50 perilite and mg seed starter. Clonex gel and light strength watering like in the post by Ozzydiodude has in the cloning/ propagation forum. I did double cup it to look for root growth. holes in cup for bottom waterfeeding under a t5 light. Light is about 12-14 inches from cuttings. At this time all cuts are still green, not too wilted. No roots showing in bottom of cups yet.




I hope all are doing well. Spring Is Fully Here! Getting the tractor ready for mowing season.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 8, 2013)

They look great!


----------



## Iams (Apr 8, 2013)

You should see the mower!!:hubba: 

I really did bad on the fim job on these. Scissors and rushed visits to the tent are not the right way. 

Done is done and I hope to learn more from the clones. All clone seedlings are marked from donor plant. I figure if one of these fems/mothers throws male I should just chuck the rest of the cuttings that came from it.

I tried alot of cutting to learn from. I will cull the heard and pick the best for later. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Iams (Apr 9, 2013)

Today, I did lower the t5 to a few inches.  Clones are now standing up better than before. I have fed them and they are now all starting to climb to the light. no more wilting. The bottom feeding seems to be working out well.  I let the 1/4 strength water of gh flora get to about 3/4 inch on the side of the soil cups to bottom fill. then let the cups absorb it. Seems every 2-3 days require that.

 Clones are making me feel like when I am starting a new seed, full of anticipation and desire to see it grow. Please look at the pic and notes, If you have recommendations for the clones, please let me know.

 I think I am in the clear on most since they are reaching to light and are surviving as long as they have. I will not be too disapointed it they all die, as this is a first attempt. I'm pretty sure I'm just looking for roots in the best clones to ready for the next veg session.

The clone tent is up to 65% rh with a avg of 81-85 degrees f. I have it daisy chained to my Flower tent. thru main tent ventalation I can adjust the clone tent rh and temp thru a damper and intake to the tents.

Any Ak48 growers want to pm me abouts more specific things they have delt with, Please feel free to do so.



I hope all is well with all.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 16, 2013)

White rhino train a coming! Choo choo!

I got 20/20 on the Chrystal and Jock Horror.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 17, 2013)

I've been curious about Nirvana's Jock Horror.  The discription sounds good.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2013)

i am growing that PP, I will let you know. I will post some pic's soon.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2013)

Dealer takes Hit

:bong:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey guys and girls. I never did join the Nirvana grow group but I did order some White Rhino and Papaya from Nirvana a while back. I gave the Papaya to a buddy as I ran outta room, but both kids are growing just fine. Here's a pic of the WR in my veg cabinet. The plants at the back which are taller are Larry OG on the left and MK Ultra on the right. The shorter Indica dom kids in front are the WR. They are just beginning to show sexual maturity so I will be taking some cuttings soon so that I can put these in the flower on the next rotation


----------



## akhockey (Apr 18, 2013)

I was hoping to see a White Widow grow going on in here. I wish I had never let that pheno I had go. Dang she was purdy. I'd join in here but have too many irons in my fire already. Purple irons


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 18, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> i am growing that PP, I will let you know. I will post some pic's soon.



I'd truly love to see them Rose.  That's one of my wish list strains.  LoL.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 2, 2013)

We got buds forming  I will grab the camera when I leave the office and get to a update this weekend.

Time for a update everyone!


----------



## drfting07 (May 5, 2013)

Ill run some Nirvana gear with you guys. Is outdoors alright?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 6, 2013)

:stoned:


Dealer takes another Hit

:bong:


----------



## nouvellechef (May 6, 2013)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Ill run some Nirvana gear with you guys. Is outdoors alright?



Sure.


----------



## drfting07 (May 7, 2013)

:cool2:


----------



## nouvellechef (May 9, 2013)

Here is one of the top 2. About half way thru. All are almost identical with the top 2 being a bit more greasy looking with frost.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 9, 2013)

:watchplant:


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2013)

Here is a pick of the Jack Horror for you PP, It just has just gone outside.

[/CENTER][/CENTER] The master kush looks terrible but that could be it got out of control..tall and not a good looking plant yet, to be cont.....


----------



## nouvellechef (May 11, 2013)

Ok. I kept three of the White Rhinos. It's a close first place, need the last few weeks to decide.

I will get some pics of the Chrystal and Jock Horror. All the kids are being sexed in 1gal. Them into final home.

Looks good Rose!


----------



## powerplanter (May 15, 2013)

Very nice Rose.  Looks like a beauty.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 25, 2013)

Holiday weekend update everyone!

The White Rhinos are pretty much finished at 8 weeks. I will snap a pic of the ones I kept and the ones I did not keep, to show what was in a 10 pack. I can say this, for the cost, these will rival genetics out there of 10 times the cost, so don't be fooled by pricing.

As for the Jock Horror and Chrystal. I got all the females into their final home, need to count how many of each, but its around 50/50 female/male. Gonna pull the flower tent out and put in the last set of Nirvana ladies.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 28, 2013)

Leaving the restaurant and brought the camera home. I got 3/10 on the Chrystal and 9/10 on the Jock Horror( I know, crazy).

Wait till see you White Rhino #1. :holysheep:


----------



## nouvellechef (May 29, 2013)

The 3 Keepers


----------



## Rosebud (May 29, 2013)

Those are beautiful, now we need a smoke report. WOW!


----------



## Grower13 (May 29, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Those are beautiful, now we need a smoke report. WOW!


 
:yeahthat:


----------



## DarkHorse007 (May 29, 2013)

awesome


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2013)

verry nice White Rhino there. Picked some up a few weeks ago and am :smoke1: on it. Very sedative stoned towards the end. A real night ender in my book.


----------



## powerplanter (May 29, 2013)

Well done chef...


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 4, 2013)

I flipped the Chrystal and Jock horror a few days ago. Just waiting for her to stretch out a bit then take some clones and prune up the lowers on them.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 8, 2013)

Good looking Rhinos Chef!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanx BBP. I remember you saying that WR was in your top all time favs. Holds true with what I found. Really really dank.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 8, 2013)

I love the stuff. Their White Widow is good too...probably a lil morre potent than WR.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 20, 2013)

Here is some of the dried and cured White Rhino. Really potent, hashy flavor. This was probably 4th best and not the keeper.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 20, 2013)

Dang thats purty.


----------



## Locked (Jun 20, 2013)

I would put that in my pipe and smoke it....


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 29, 2013)

Here's one of Jock Horror ladies, about 3 weeks in. Frostiest of the different ones. And has the least sativa outta the bunch.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 7, 2013)

Shes nice and frosty. What kind of scent is she giving off?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 8, 2013)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Shes nice and frosty. What kind of scent is she giving off?



Not sure yet. Have not touched any of them. Will know soon.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 8, 2013)

touch them man...touch them...

:48:


----------



## happydaze (Jul 8, 2013)

:aok:


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 15, 2013)

Just a couple weeks away from finishing the Jock Horror and Chrystal. 

For starters I didn't keep any of the Chrystal. Way to Sativa dominant for me, for inside production. And none of them were dank enough to hold up to my arsenal of the few I have.

As for the Jock Horror. Sooooo many different phenos. All over the board. All are decent, some are really dank. I can only keep one. So far I have #1 and #5 marked for keeping. The one pictured above is #1. I will bring camera home to get #5. There are 2 more that are borderline keepers. I know. Must pick one!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2013)

Those look nice, that is a beauty up there. My Jock Horror is outside and just starting to flower. I think she is the tallest out there..


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 21, 2013)

Was out of town for a catered wedding(wish I could show food porn). Had too spend hour or so staking everyone up. Held up fine until I cranked the fan on hurricane level. The buds are massive on the Jock Horror and Chrystal and I need that wind to keep budrot at bat. Got few pics. Coming.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2013)

NC, My Jock Horror is 6 feet tall, i had to take about 6 inches off the top this morning so she would be taller then the fence. Huge plant in a small 5 gall. smart pot. the one on the right of the little apricot tree.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 21, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> NC, My Jock Horror is 6 feet tall, i had to take about 6 inches off the top this morning so she would be taller then the fence. Huge plant in a small 5 gall. smart pot. the one on the right of the little apricot tree.
> View attachment 206774


 
If the leaves are a bit serrated. You might of found a keeper. The more dank ones, out of 9, have the nice sharp serrated leaves. Looks great!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 21, 2013)

Here is 3 more of the Jock Horrors. I kept, #1, #2, #4 and #5. #8 doesn't have enough frost. But good lord are the buds huge. This is the 3rd highest yielding plant I have ever grown. Got the fan on high as she still has couple weeks left with her sativa dominance.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 29, 2013)

Everyone got their last watering before chop. I decided to keep Jock Horror #1 and #2. I will take a photo shoot with both. The Chrystal didnt fair so well. Most of them hermed. One seeded itself but nothing around it. Another one threw nanners, no seeds. The rest were ok at best. Maybe just a unlucky 10 seeds.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2013)

whats the jock horror smell like, *chef*?

I think it's supposed to be like their version of Jack Herrer, I guess?


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 1, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> whats the jock horror smell like, *chef*?
> 
> I think it's supposed to be like their version of Jack Herrer, I guess?


 
They all swell sweet kinda. Fruity. Here are the final pics. Yields were outstanding on both keepers.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 1, 2013)

my votes for #3


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2013)

I can't wait for a smoke report Nchef, my jock horror is over the fence tall. Turned out to be my biggest plant, and are just starting flower, and advice?

Yours are beautiful.


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 1, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I can't wait for a smoke report Nchef, my jock horror is over the fence tall. Turned out to be my biggest plant, and are just starting flower, and advice?
> 
> Yours are beautiful.



Thanx. Feed them heavy. I fed hard until last week or so to keep them shining.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2013)

Even in the super soil?


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 1, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Even in the super soil?



All depends on how strong your mix is and how much they have ratio wise to plain soil. Just keep a eye on it. Better to feed heavy sooner than later. But nutrient wise they are hogs. I fed every watering at around 1200ppm. I know that's crazy(ppm) talk. But that's on the heavy side.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 1, 2013)

Looking sweet chef...


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 28, 2013)

Where is everyone else's? I ended up keeping Jock Horror #1 and White Rhino #1. Funny the keepers had same # outta all of them. Both of them got rave revues and should I decide to fire back up all the old equipment to take a leap into the legal marketplace, these were asked to be first on the list, top shelf, as much as possible  These below are the JH at week 4.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2013)

My nirvana plants look like hell. But my other plants look nice...what does that mean?  I will be embarrassed but take a picture before I harvest them, but I will.


----------



## jsmits420 (Sep 28, 2013)

Rose- I would like to see them. Nirvana has been all that I've ordered from and miiiight be some swaying me to another seedbank if there's better options out there. Been looking at Attitude but the brands on there just turn me away. Too many pretty pictures, like walking into a hydro shop with all the nutes :/  pretty bottles but nothing really. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks jsmits.. I like Attitude, I have bought Mandalas' strains there and at Mandalaseeds.com.  I hate to say it but,  this will be my last order from Nirvana.  BUT, i would be happy to donate to MP. 

I started out at the single seed centre....i like them too.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2013)

Ok, but i am going to post a couple of other plants too. All same treatment and conditions. The master kush and the jock horror are from this grow.


----------

